# Space marines and Eldar very cheap



## Terracotta (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi folks. 

I have some 40k space marines and Eldar for sale. I am not looking for a lot but I am also not going to ship. I am based up at loch Tay but and will deliver myself to the Stirling and Glasgow area. I would like to sell in one bulk offer please. 95% of the models are primed and everything is assembles. I am looking for £170

Here's the list:

Full hard back rule book
Full set of templates

Space marines (ultramarines)

2 ten men tactical squads. Both with sergeants armed with combi flames (one with power fist). Special weapons include Flamer, grav gun, missile launcher and heavy bolter. 

5 man terminator squad with cyclone missile launcher.

3 devestator centurions. 2 with las cannons 1 with grav cannon and amp.

2 rhinos

1 dreadnought with las cannon and missile launcher

1 venerable dreadnought with plasma cannon, CC weapon and flamer

3 attack bikes with multi melta

1 Land speeder with multi melta and typhoon missile launcher

1 Drop pod with death wind launcher

5 man stern guard veteran squad; multi melta, heavy flamer, 2 combi melta and sergeant with grav pistol and power weapon. (Fully painted)

1 stormraven gunship with las cannon, missile launcher and hurricane bolters

1 librarian (converted) in terminator armour with storm shield and power axe

1 librarian in power armour with force weapon

(Plus 2 converted apocotharies, 1 in power armour and 1 in terminator) 


Eldar 

1 10 man guardian squad with bright lance platform

2 10 man dire avengers with exarch 

1 10 man ranger squad

6 man fire dragons with exarch (fire pike)

5 man dark reapers squad with exarch (missile launcher) 

5 man seer council (foot)

1 farseer (foot with singer spear) 

1 wave serpent with bright lance and shuriken cannon 

1 Falcon with bright lance, shuriken cannon and pulse laser


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

How much, shipping included, for those Dark reapers?


----------



## Terracotta (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi folks. 

So if I am right there is about 4-5 thousand points in here. I don need a quick sale of the whole lot so I am going to drop the price to £130. I will deliver to edinburgh, stirling and glasgow. 

Thanks


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

U won't deliver to herefordshire? Oh well


----------



## Terracotta (Sep 17, 2015)

Still selling the lot for £130. 
Can also deliver to Edinburgh areas.


----------

